# Portfolio



## Kels823 (May 10, 2007)

'ello there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Trying to get my portfolio together. Im setting up appts w/ about 15 friends so I can have a good start. Just have the following questions:

1. What types of different looks do you suggest?

2. Should the girls wear just plain black or white tops? 

3. I will prolly just have one shot of each girl. Should it be a straight on shot? (I cant think of what its called - when shes looking directly at the camara. Sorry, having a slow day.) 

Cant think of ne other questions right now. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## martygreene (May 11, 2007)

Firstoff, I know it's shitty but you want to get the tallest, thinnest, prettiest girls you can if you aren't using actual models. I know, I know, it really sucks that the industry is skewed as it is (I do a lot of "plus-size" model work myself), but that's the honest-to-goodness truth of what you really will want to get if you're trying to build a portfolio for fashion/print work.

As for looks, clean clean clean clean clean. If you're trying to get into fashion/print/etc. you want clean makeup. I cannot stress this enough. I know everyone likes doing fun, crazy, wild, stylized makeup, but it's not what showcases real makeup skill best in photographs, and it's not what agnecies/photographers/etc. are looking for. Clean makeup is the way to go!

If you aren't working with real models, and you aren't using a stylist, then yes- girls in plain black or white tees or tank tops with well-fitting normal-rise (not super low, not super high) jeans which are a dark or medium blue (without that weird light on the thigh/dark on the sides) is your best bet. 

As for headshots vs. posed shots, that depends on what comes of the photoshoot. You'll want to take the strongest images. A small book of a few very strong images is much better than a large book for weak ones.


----------

